# A simple question on bid/ask sizes



## moneymusing (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm using Questrade as my broker. When a quote displays the bid size and the ask size, what does the number indicate? Number of Stocks or Number of board lots.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I believe it is board lots. The traders on this board might know for sure.


----------



## Robillard (Apr 11, 2009)

Assuming that you are talking about traditional level 2 data, the bid and offer size should indicate the number of shares bid or offered at that price in hundreds. So a bid size of 500 would indicate 50,000 shares bid total at that price.


----------

